# Help with soldering Y cable



## odededevil (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,
I want to make audio cable to connect my laptop to my receiver...
So... Please help me..
how can i solder 1/8 connector to 2 rca connectors...?
What cable should i use?

I saw various guides to solder rca-rca cable but not even 1 that shows you how to make Y cable...

Can you find me this guide or just explain it to me..?
Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Wouldn't it be easier just to buy one? The cable is under $1.

http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Mini-Plug-Computer-Stereo/dp/B000FEHO0U


----------



## odededevil (Sep 23, 2010)

No...
I want HQ cable...
at first i looked for Y monster cable... but they dont have the length i need..
So i have to make one.. a good one...
Anyone can help me...?

Can i just get a cable with 4 conductors and use 2 conductors for each RCA connector and with the other end ill connect them all to 1/8 connector?

Will it be fine...?
Is there any other way?..

Thanks!


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

To wire your 1/8" Stereo to RCA 'Y' adapter:


________________ ___ __
| | \
________________|___|__/


Sleeve Ring Tip


Sleeve - to overall shield of cable, and also to the right and left RCA outer shell

Ring - to Right RCA tip

Tip - to Left RCA tip

That's it for continuity. As far as 'HQ' or 'HD', if you've got 6 feet or less, I doubt you will make any appreciable improvements over an off-the-shelf cable, but hey, I love making my own cables as well. Make sure your solder joints are shiny (don't move while they are cooling).


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd say if you go for the DIY method use Silver solder. I really don't think your going to hear much of an improvement over off the shelf models though. But you will get the self satisfaction of doing it yourself.:T


----------



## odededevil (Sep 23, 2010)

torceador said:


> To wire your 1/8" Stereo to RCA 'Y' adapter:
> 
> 
> ________________ ___ __
> ...


Sorry..
I didnt understand that..
What cable should i use and what connectors?..
Normal 2 conductors will be fine.. and 2 RCA connectors..?
Can you show me picture of how it should look..?
Or just explain in words.. ill try to understand..

Anyway..
I need something about 15ft...
So its matter the quality of the cable...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Canare makes a star quad microphone cable that is 4 conductor and shielded. I used it for a mono rca to stereo rca sub cable that was 20 feet long. Worked great and did not pick up hum from 2 lamp cords.

For RCA ends, I used Neutrik connectors.

I'm on my blackberry now, but the wiring diagrams there look good.

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## odededevil (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,
Can someone tell me where can i order canare L-4E6S per ft...
Please give me sites that ship internationally...

Thanks...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Blue Jeans Cable ships internationally.

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/shopbycable/L4E6S.htm


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Markertek, Westlake-Electronic, and SJ Media are where I got all my Canare parts. 

Canare is a Japanese company, they may have a distributor in Israel.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, odededevil!




odededevil said:


> Hi,
> I want to make audio cable to connect my laptop to my receiver...
> So... Please help me..
> how can i solder 1/8 connector to 2 rca connectors...?
> What cable should i use?


Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there’s no way you’re going to be able to DIY a cable like that. The problem is that 1/8” connectors are so small that there’s no way you’ll ever get two good-quality cables like what you want under the hole in the barrel of the connector. 

I agree with Mike: Your best bet would be to buy a pre-made 1/8"-to-RCA splitter cable. No, you’re not going to find one that’s 15’ long. But you _can _find hiqh-quality splitters. Just add a regular RCA cable long enough to make the rest of the distance.

If you’re intent on the DIY route, your only viable option would be to do a conversion to a connector that's large enough to support splitting - that is, with a barrell large enough to get two cables through it. But even then it will require a two-stage solution. 

The first cable would have a male 1/8” plug on one end and a female 1/4” connector on the other, such as a Switchcraft #838 or #1238.

The second cable would accomplish the split – 1/4" male to a pair of male RCAs. The 1/4" male will have to be something with a barrel large enough to accept two cables, such as a Switchcraft #190 or #60. For the RCA’s I recommend the Neutrik NYS373. Excellent plug, can’t beat it for the price.


So basically, your first cable will look like this... 








...only with a 1/8" male plug. Your other cable will look like this...








... except that it will have male RCAs, not female. 


The biggest challenge will probably be finding a suitable two conductor w/shield cable that’s good-quality yet thin enough to fit under the barrel of the tiny 1/8” plug. If you can do that, the rest is easy.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## odededevil (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all,
I though ill buy cable with 4 conductors (Canare L-4E6S)..
Then ill connect each 2 conductors to RCA plug and ill solder the other side to 1/8 plug (Canare F12)

Will it be HQ?
Its ok..?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Canare cable is certainly HQ, and it will work with the Canare F12. But I guess you’ve figured out that your two RCAs are going to be dangling from the end of the cable by the two conductors soldered to them? They aren't going to take much abuse like that, so handle them carefully. Make sure they're strain-reliefed where they plug into your receiver.

(By the way, good find there with the F12. That’s the best 1/8” plug I’ve ever seen. :T )

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You can make "pants" for the RCA end of the cable with two sizes of heat-shrink tubing. Use one size to go from the split to the RCA connector and another size to cover the insulation of the wire and cover the "legs" as they split off. Not as nice as custom made wire pants, but simple to do and it will protect the signal wires, at least a little bit.


----------

